
New NextCry Ransomware Encrypts Data on NextCloud Linux Servers - 4mnt
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/new-nextcry-ransomware-encrypts-data-on-nextcloud-linux-servers/
======
ohiovr
Does this affect the official docker image?

